# I need a good construction estimating book



## nova-door (Aug 7, 2012)

I am looking for a good commercial construction estimating
I install commercial door and hardware, does anybody out there 
Recommed one?


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

craftsman book co. 

Keep in mind there is no substitute for the estimators own knowledge and experience


----------



## nova-door (Aug 7, 2012)

Ok thank you,


----------



## Ron Pestone (Nov 22, 2012)

nova-door said:


> I am looking for a good commercial construction estimating
> I install commercial door and hardware, does anybody out there
> Recommed one?


Get the Walker in my opinio it is the best in the business.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*Books*

I have been using a Means Cost Data book since the early '70 s. I guess it is what you get used to.


----------



## MasterBuilt (Dec 17, 2010)

Forget books do "whatever" you have to do to find out what your competition is charging, thats the only thing that matters.

Then you can start marketing yourself confident that your numbers are going to be right.


----------



## nova-door (Aug 7, 2012)

Do you have any ideas how to get does prices?


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

MasterBuilt said:


> Forget books do "whatever" you have to do to find out what your competition is charging, thats the only thing that matters.
> 
> Then you can start marketing yourself confident that your numbers are going to be right.


:no::no:


----------



## MasterBuilt (Dec 17, 2010)

Call your "target market", GC's, Homebuilders, (if thats where you want to be....higher volume, lower margins), Ask them if you can bid on their projects. Check the online plan rooms, Bid Clerk, ISQ ft, Construction Notebook Etc., many larger GC's have their own plan rooms on their website.

If your not getting any jobs call them and ask where you lined up pricewise. Adjust from there. 

Let them know that your customer service is tops and you would like the opportunity to work for them.

Build relationships.

Remember when it comes to doors, whether it be Timely Frames, HM Frames, or hollow core residential doors, and trim you and your competition are selling the same products, so you have to distinguish yourself.

As a GC I like the fact that my door and hardware sub give me good pricing, can do their take offs accurately, identify cost savings for me, and install on time without leaving me a bunch or scratched up doors and frames.


----------

